
Developing GraphQL APIs with Java Spring Boot and Postgres or MySQL - tamizh88
https://hackernoon.com/connecting-graphql-with-java-spring-boot-and-postgres-or-mysql-gfan3y6o
======
dventimi
Don't bother.

[https://hasura.io/](https://hasura.io/)
[https://www.graphile.org/postgraphile/](https://www.graphile.org/postgraphile/)
[https://www.prisma.io/](https://www.prisma.io/)

